# Animal crossing city folk vs. ACNL



## Margot (Aug 22, 2015)

Which is your favorite?


----------



## TwilightDragon (Aug 22, 2015)

I personally like new leaf better ^.^


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 22, 2015)

I prefer New Leaf because it gives more control: villagers will guarantee stay if you tell them, there's the ordinances, and also I can play it on the go.


----------



## N e s s (Aug 22, 2015)

New leaf is much much better. The mayor function breathed new life into the series.

Not to mention Isabelle :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 22, 2015)

OMFG,I WOULD PREFER ACNL OVER 9000 MORE THAN ACCF
ACCF was ACWW,in Wii + a city,alot of ACWW guides were used for ACCF
ACNL was different,not looking like ACCF,more original ideas,isabelle (my official bae of 2013).


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

NL for everything besides graphics and Wi-fi experiences. Cf is superior in those IMO.


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 23, 2015)

New Leaf is much better. Better graphic and everything. You can also play New Leaf anywhere.


----------



## Celty (Aug 23, 2015)

New Leaf.  Like other people have said, it gives you more control over everything and I really like that.


----------



## mario1241 (Aug 23, 2015)

I like New Leaf better because City Folk was a little boring imo. It was just like Wild World with very few new things to keep me interested. New Leaf has a lot more things to do in it.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

new leaf
the wii is just not my thing


----------



## cutie34 (Sep 2, 2015)

New leaf duuuh! NL is my second life lol


----------



## JessSux (Sep 2, 2015)

ACNL. Way better for multiplayer. Handheld is better than console. Wii controller sucks.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 2, 2015)

There's absolutely no contest on which game will win. It's no surprise that ACNL unanimously curbstomps ACCF in almost every single way possible. Good luck finding someone who prefers the latter over the newest mainline installment!

ACCF is basically a slightly enhanced port of the once wildly popular Animal Crossing: Wild World with underwhelming new features, more specifically the shallow city that looks more like of a shopping mall than anything. These shortcomings might be pointing out that the Wii was really a beefed-up GameCube with archaic online and motion controls, therefore far from being an ideal console for any Animal Crossing game. And that's before I comment on the lack of portability.

I don't need to explain the overwhelming appeal of ACNL now that I critically bashed a lot on its disappointing predecessor.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 4, 2015)

City Folk was great, but New Leaf is my favorite because you can refurbish with your own pattern and the pwp's and bushes are great for decorating your town.


----------



## Toadette (Sep 9, 2015)

I love New Leaf! I think CF would be more fun with a gamecube controller though.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

I've already placed a fair share of my CF rants so I'm just gonna say I like NL better.


----------



## Envy (Sep 13, 2015)

New Leaf blows City Folk so far out of the water that it's off floating somewhere in outer space.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 13, 2015)

New Leaf has better features, but City Folk is more nostalgic for me.


----------



## WynterFrost (Sep 13, 2015)

New Leaf. I can play it whenever and where ever I like cause you can't really take a Wii on the train can you?


----------



## HHoney (Sep 15, 2015)

I tried giving City Folk one more try recently and....

....it doesn't hold up after you play New Leaf.

I tried playing City Folk last year, and couldn't get into it.

New Leaf. Those who can still play City Folk amaze me. It just feels like going back in time, in a not so fun kind of way.


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 3, 2015)

New leaf is way better. cf isnt as graphically pleasing


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 3, 2015)

We dug up city folk today and my son was playing both NL AND city folk at the same time and he freaked out because he saw tangy in the town square in city folk and he also has her in his town in NL. LOL I thought it was funny. BUT your right NL is better for many reasons but I loved seeing City Folk again.


----------

